# My new Buddy :)



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is my new guy. His name is Iggy. I rescued him from a pet shop where he wasn't selling. best $11.00 I ever spent. The Dog is my Italian Greyhound Ortiz. He loves him.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a *BIG* rat! Very cute. Does he have a cage buddy?


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank but he is rarely in it lol. Looking for a large cage.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes he is a BIG ratty!!!! Hes a great little buddy!!! Love our new RAT!!!!


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Man that's a big rat! Nice find, I hardly ever see rats in pet stores with all brown on them.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah I was surprised to see him. I'm use to seeing the white ones and the white and black ones. Their usually small to so I'm guessing He was either arounfd for awhile or someone brought him in. Either way their loss my gain


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

Stunning little guy 



Sheepy.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

He's huge! Adorable!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hes gorgeous. YAY for rescuing the older ones. 

You should consider getting him a friend. Rats are very social, so he would love that. Plus to have a friend grooming and playing with him at night when you are asleep.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah we are planning on getting Iggy a friend.....just trying to get him comfy in his new home first....

He really is a great rat


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Hopefully our friend will be able to get us the dumbo rat. I'd love that.


----------



## lakotasong (Aug 8, 2006)

What a big, handsome boy!!

ETA: I'm also looking for a dumbo rat, but probably not for another year or two. Let me know if you have any luck finding one. I'm looking for one to show from an ethical breeder.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Decided to wait on the dumbo rat. We adopted a nice boy (Merlin) from the local shelter 


We measured Iggy when he was laying down and measured 10 inches from nose to beginning of tail.


----------



## HansRats2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

He's a big lad! Reminds me of my Devy, sadly deceased now. Huge rats are cool! Except for the one who's sitting on me right now - he's a biter! 

Hannah


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Iggy's as gentle as a fly. never nips or bites. I think he is still growing too. He loves to sit on my shoulder and play with my hair lol


----------

